
Donald Trump is 'not a fan' of cryptocurrency, Facebook Libra - CitizenTekk
https://www.engadget.com/2019/07/11/libra-trump-cryptocurrency/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I feel like anyone could have seen this coming from a mile away. Heads of
state should by definition be scared of cryptocurrency - whether they are
actually decentralized or just controlled by Facebook. Both are technically a
threat to government fiat.

------
nickgrosvenor
Best quote about crypto.

“It’s a solution looking for a problem.”

